# Nice plans



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Came across this site the other day, with some really lovely plans of German sailing ships. Usable right off the web, and for sale in large format. I know few member would be interested in building these particular ships, but I guess a number is like me and love to dream of building while studying good plans, and these are good! The site is in German, but ships names and the word "pläne", plans, are understandable: http://www.jocham-schiffe.de/html/start.html The ships are not all German, the STA's Winston Churchill is there, and the J-class yacht Endeavour. When clicking on a ships name, and then on "pläne", you'll find the different plans for the particular ship on top of the page, just click on one after another. Regards, Stein


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm too clumsy to make models myself but the site is worth looking at just to see the plans.

Thanks for the link Stein. (Thumb) 

Brian


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

As a ship draughtsman myself, I can appreciate the detail and accuracy in the plans. They are good enough to be framed and hung in your house.


----------



## Jankers (Oct 27, 2006)

Thank you Stein, a very nice find.

J.


----------

